# The Trade Suggestion Thread



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's play the what if game for Artest/Peja/Maggette/Al Harrington

If these players stay with their respective NBA teams or are dealt else where. What other trades could you see Denver trying to make? 

Maybe look for more bigs for our busted up front-line ?

thoughts?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Let's play the what if game for Artest/Peja/Maggette/Al Harrington
> 
> If these players stay with their respective NBA teams or are dealt else where. What other trades could you see Denver trying to make?
> 
> ...


well the raptors are in rebuilding mode and Watson is a solid PG. They had a guy I thought would be good in this league, but he doesnt look like he is going to ever make it back. The guy they got starting now is good offensively, but Watson is really solid defensively and would be a great addition to the team that is undergoing a rebuilding process. With Watson and James at the PG, the Raptors can focus on landing Adridge to play center for them.

So Watson for Peterson. Because the rookie is eventually going to start anyways. (graham) Peterson has already dropped 42 three pointers in at 38 percent this year!
<!--StartFragment -->

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Earl Watson


6-1 PG from UCLA
6.6 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 17.7 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Morris Peterson


6-7 SG from Michigan State
13.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 32.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +6.4 ppg, +3.1 rpg, and -1.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Toronto Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Morris Peterson


6-7 SG from Michigan State
13.0 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 32.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Earl Watson


6-1 PG from UCLA
6.6 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 17.7 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -6.4 ppg, -3.1 rpg, and +1.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Toronto being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Toronto had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good trade idea nbanoitall. I like it a lot. Mopete would give us that outside shooter plus he has good size for the SG position. I think he would be a great lift. Also we could keep Nene. Seems that the Nuggets want to deal Nene now. I'm a bit suprised by that myself.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Good trade idea nbanoitall. I like it a lot. Mopete would give us that outside shooter plus he has good size for the SG position. I think he would be a great lift. Also we could keep Nene. Seems that the Nuggets want to deal Nene now. I'm a bit suprised by that myself.


im torn on it, but Nene has value and if he doesnt want to play within his game, we may find the best brazilian plays for the cavs. right now I dont think he is worth big bucks, because he has been injured an inconsistent. but when he is on he is on. my question is how many more ******* plays is he going to get injured on. Especially if he ever got promoted to starter for us. we cant have him crossover AI, do a spin off cwebb, then break his leg trying to dunk over Dalembert. Thats exactly what he does. He tried to be kobe bryant and beat the defender baseline, and thats why he is hurt right now


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> im torn on it, but Nene has value and if he doesnt want to play within his game, we may find the best brazilian plays for the cavs. right now I dont think he is worth big bucks, because he has been injured an inconsistent. but when he is on he is on. my question is how many more ******* plays is he going to get injured on. Especially if he ever got promoted to starter for us. we cant have him crossover AI, do a spin off cwebb, then break his leg trying to dunk over Dalembert. Thats exactly what he does. He tried to be kobe bryant and beat the defender baseline, and thats why he is hurt right now



Yes I agree. I saw that play as well against the Spurs. At times he makes the game harder than it has to be for him. It's very frustrating.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If Nene is traded, it will likely be near the deadline to a team that is completely out of the playoff picture (since they won't need him this season).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> If Nene is traded, it will likely be near the deadline to a team that is completely out of the playoff picture (since they won't need him this season).


or it could be for peja tomorrow. neither you or I know have a clue what is going to happen. there is information and rumors coming at really fast right now


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> or it could be for peja tomorrow. neither you or I know have a clue what is going to happen. there is information and rumors coming at really fast right now


Of course we have no clue, however, we do have the ability to look at things logically. There is a greater than 90% chance that Nene is done for the season, so the only teams that would want him this early in the season are teams that don't have a shot or don't want to make the playoffs.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Of course we have no clue, however, we do have the ability to look at things logically. There is a greater than 90% chance that Nene is done for the season, so the only teams that would want him this early in the season are teams that don't have a shot or don't want to make the playoffs.


or any team that is high on him, that might be able to neogiate a contract with him this summer or match one. they may feel that since he will sit the majority of this season, they will be able to get a good deal with him struck this summer.

when you got guys like Peja, who is leaving anyways, and Artest, who his teammates wont play with anymore, taking Nene now might be a viable option. Artest and Peja's value are down for obvious reasons. So in hopes of getting a fair trade a team might feel taking Nene now is an option.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm waiting for a trade to happen to help the Nuggets out, but I really would like to see Nene stay in Denver if possible.

About a week ago Kiki said they were trying to find a way to find the cap space to resign him to a long term deal after this season. Maybe it's positioning for a trade, maybe it isn't. Either way, he's a good, solid young PF/C who can run the floor and get physical...something we don't really have right now. Camby can run, but he's not that physical.

I like Nene.

On another note, Glenn Robinson is available to anybody who wants to sign him. I don't think the Nuggs will look his way since his knees are bad, but the dude can flat score. He might be worth a look. I still would like to see us nab Fizer, though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

More news from Kiki, and it's not looking good for the Nuggets.



> EXCEPTION EXPIRES: Four days was not nearly enough for the Nuggets to utilize the $1.52 million disabled-player exception they received after the season-ending right knee injury to forward Nene.
> 
> Vandeweghe has been working the phones in the past week searching for possible deals involving disgruntled Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest and disgruntled Nuggets guard Voshon Lenard.
> 
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4328809,00.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If no trades occur and we end up with a mismatch of players. Some disgruntled players (voshon). Do you feel like Kiki failed ? Since he ultimately signed guys like Watson ?

Or does anyone at all here think the Nuggets don't need a trade to happen ? I believe we are all probably in agreement something needs to happen for the Nuggets.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Something needs to happen soon. We're woefully thin on the front line (ironically, that was our strength at the beginning of the season), and our SG position has constantly been poor since the 80's.

Something needs to happen, even if we can get a 2nd round pick for Vo, do it. He doesnt want to play, so get rid of him. It would also free up a roster spot to sign somebody (Marcus Fizer) to help us out.

That's two years in a row that Kiki has done nothing with an injury exception. He's gone to great lengths to get them, and then lets them expire. It's frustrating.

Also, we have Bryon Russell on the IR. He's what, 37 years old with bad knees? Why not waive him, free up a spot and some salary, and rehire as an assistant coach? Why utilize the roster spot on somebody who will probably never play again for the Nuggs?

Ship Hodge to the D-League, let him bloom...sign Wes Person or Spree (gah) or somebody to help right now...one year contract max. It's not that hard, I dont' know why he's not doing it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Something needs to happen soon. We're woefully thin on the front line (ironically, that was our strength at the beginning of the season), and our SG position has constantly been poor since the 80's.
> 
> Something needs to happen, even if we can get a 2nd round pick for Vo, do it. He doesnt want to play, so get rid of him. It would also free up a roster spot to sign somebody (Marcus Fizer) to help us out.
> 
> ...


I like where you are coming from. I agree let go of Vo even for a draft pick. Voshon is on the down side of his career anyways.

Marcus Fizer would be a good big to have come off the bench for the Nuggets. He's doing really well in the D-league, and I'm sure trying to prove himself NBA ready for a team to pick him up. He might be a short term problem solver for the Nuggets front line woes.

I been wondering whats going to happen with B Russ for quite some time as well. I don't see why the Nuggets want to keep him around. I guess because he could come in and spell Anthony this season. Well guess what hes been injured. It's time to let him go.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

How about this one. Rumor (i stress the word rumor) has it that New Jersey doesn't see things working out with Jefferson and Carter on the same team, and think due to financial commitments with Jefferson that Carter is seriously in consideration to be moved. And they want a big man anyways. So what if we tried the same Miller+Nene deal that was discussed for Pierce and get Carter. I'm in.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Also I'm a really big fan of Jose Calderon for the Raptors. I would do Andre Miller for Calderon and Morris Peterson in a second.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Miller is the glue to this team...let him go, and the chemistry goes with him.
Nene + Watson should be enough for Carter...or throw in Vo, either way, we need something that we dont' have, and we need tog et it quickly.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Miller is the glue to this team...let him go, and the chemistry goes with him.
> Nene + Watson should be enough for Carter...or throw in Vo, either way, we need something that we dont' have, and we need tog et it quickly.


Carmelo is the glue to this team. Your statement is highly debatable.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Carmelo is the star...that is true, and if he goes, the team goes to h e double hockey stick with a capital H.

I agree that Melo is the man, but I feel that Dre is the glue since he runs the show.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I disagree here too  Camby is the glue, Anthony is the star, Miller is the overrated chucker PG.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> I disagree here too  Camby is the glue, Anthony is the star, Miller is the overrated chucker PG.


either camby or melo goes down this year we are screwed. no argument there. but for now and long term Melo is the most important player on this team, and we have no chance of winning without him. 

you will also note that several columnists agree with me on the Andre Miller issue. He is a very good player, but might not be a good fit with the nuggets. So to say Dre is the glue, is very argumentative, and not true. Guys like Boykins and Watson could fill in for him if he got injured or traded, but there is no replacement for Camby or Melo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> I disagree here too  Camby is the glue, Anthony is the star, Miller is the overrated chucker PG.


The chucker that is in the top 5 for assists in the league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> The chucker that is in the top 5 for assists in the league.


we really need to pin you down on this. as far as im concerned only one or maybe two players can be the "glue" that holds the team together.

Now im sure nugzhomer would agree Miller is a good player. But we all need to draw the line somewhere. Miller might be scotch tape, but he isnt the super glue holding this team together.


Right now, Melo and Camby are playing at that franchise level (and with Marcus injuries always loom) so really the guy that most stands out is Carmelo. But of course you can say Camby as well. However, you cant say Andre Miller. And to be honest if the right deal game along even you (23AJ) would trade Andre Miller. 

When names like Ben Gordon, Peja, Ray Allen, Bibby, Paul Pierce, etc etc are on the table, we both would shop players like Watson, Miller, and even Nene (not all together in a package) but none of those three are untradeable. Especially Nene, when he got hurt this season, i got really annoyed at what I precieved to be a boneheaded play to begin with.

When it comes to replacing the potiental we've seen in Nene, the best way to do it is in the NBA draft. Two players rank high on my radar of players I hope Denver nabs.

For the 06 draft, Josh Boone is the one F/C that sticks out
and for the 07 draft i'm actually suggesting going overseas and selecting Alexis Ajinca

Currently both players are considered borderline lotto picks

For a mid to late first round pick, there is a lot of potiental in Saer Sene

But in this post I have to clear everything up. Andre Miller is not a franchise player, and is indeed tradeable in the right deal to make the team better.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> we really need to pin you down on this. as far as im concerned only one or maybe two players can be the "glue" that holds the team together.
> 
> Now im sure nugzhomer would agree Miller is a good player. But we all need to draw the line somewhere. Miller might be scotch tape, but he isnt the super glue holding this team together.
> 
> ...


Umm you lost me at glue. I never once said Andre Miller was the glue of the team. However Miller is one of the key players to the Nuggets as any point guard is to their respective teams.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Arenas speaks on Andre Miller.



> After passing on Arenas, the Nuggets signed Andre Miller to a six-year, $51 million deal.
> 
> "That was a weird time. Free agency is just so weird," Arenas said. "But now I'm just playing. I'm not worrying about where I could have been.
> 
> "(Miller) plays good basketball for them. I know people don't give him his dues, and I think he's one of the underrated point guards because he does a good job."


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4334465,00.html


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

recently a poster in the nuggets forum suggested Andre Miller is the glue that holds the nuggets together. which i will dispute, and 23AJ, all i was trying to get you to do was admit Andre Miller is a good player, but not a franchise player. Meaning the only players playing at that level are Carmelo and Camby. Also meaning Andre Miller is tradeable in the right deal


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> recently a poster in the nuggets forum suggested Andre Miller is the glue that holds the nuggets together. which i will dispute, and 23AJ, all i was trying to get you to do was admit Andre Miller is a good player, but not a franchise player. Meaning the only players playing at that level are Carmelo and Camby. Also meaning Andre Miller is tradeable in the right deal


Any player is tradeable for equal value or more value under the right circumstances. However I wouldn't trade Camby/Melo/Miller. IMO those 3 have been great this season for Denver. By the way the only reason Millers name comes up in trades is because other teams want him because he's good. By the way I have never felt that Miller was the Nuggets franchise player. However that doesn't mean Andre Miller is of little value to the Nuggets. Just check the box score for the Wizards game regarding Miller. There is no doubt that on a consistent basis our big three right now is Camby/Melo/Miller.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Any player is tradeable for equal value or more value under the right circumstances. However I wouldn't trade Camby/Melo/Miller. IMO those 3 have been great this season for Denver. By the way the only reason Millers name comes up in trades is because other teams want him because he's good. By the way I have never felt that Miller was the Nuggets franchise player. However that doesn't mean Andre Miller is of little value to the Nuggets. Just check the box score for the Wizards game regarding Miller. There is no doubt that on a consistent basis our big three right now is Camby/Melo/Miller.


i think your avoiding the real question on this one. Thats kind of a cop out answer. Its like saying the best three players on the Lakers are Kobe, Odom and then Smush Parker. Clearly on the Lakers there is one franchise player. One guy they are trying to build around.

I completely agree that Andre Miller has good trade value. Thats exactly why I put him in trades. He has a decent size contract and he is a good player. Meaning other teams will want him. I completely understand you cant get something without giving up something. All that being said Miller would be even further down your list of big time players if we werent riddled with injuries at PF. And of course i never expected much from our off guards.

Bottomline is Melo isnt going anywhere. We cant do without Camby either. Kenyon Martin could be traded. Watson could be traded.

And I dont believe Boykins can be traded, because he fills a role that denver needs. The 6th man spark off the bench. The bobby jackson role or Ben Gordon role. people take a lot of shots at him, but he does provide instant offense when we need it.

So when we are talking trades, such with names like Pierce, Allen, and other such talents Andre Miller's name is going to come up. And if a deal cant be struck (using watson) then I say we trade Andre Miller. 

Andre Miller is part of the big three by default. With injuries and inconsistency in our 4 and 2 spots, that basically only leaves the point guard.

So now I completely understand that posters are fans of these players, so it can be hard to look at them objectively.

But I challenge you to be truthful and seperate Andre Miller from the likes of real franchise players. Andre Miller isnt Melo, or Kobe, or Pierce, or Nash, or any one of those. He is just a real solid role player. And to be honest, as I watch the Kings trail dallas in 4th quarter, I cant help but wish Andre Miller was playing in Sacramento, and Mike Bibby was playing in Denver


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way nbanoitall did you get a chance to read what Arenas said about Miller ? Millers peers speaking up for him should say something to everyone. I thought Arenas nailed it when he said people underrate Miller.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> By the way nbanoitall did you get a chance to read what Arenas said about Miller ? Millers peers speaking up for him should say something to everyone. I thought Arenas nailed it when he said people underrate Miller.


Arenas is a talented player, and I wont argue against Miller being underrated. Thats not what my argument is. Building a basketball team is like building a puzzle. you have to get all the pieces to fit together perfectly. Sometimes you can take a good player like Andre Miller, and move him, for better pieces. Like my example above, Mike Bibby. Bibby could be available at some point this year


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i think your avoiding the real question on this one. Thats kind of a cop out answer. Its like saying the best three players on the Lakers are Kobe, Odom and then Smush Parker. Clearly on the Lakers there is one franchise player. One guy they are trying to build around.
> 
> I completely agree that Andre Miller has good trade value. Thats exactly why I put him in trades. He has a decent size contract and he is a good player. Meaning other teams will want him. I completely understand you cant get something without giving up something. All that being said Miller would be even further down your list of big time players if we werent riddled with injuries at PF. And of course i never expected much from our off guards.
> 
> ...


No I'm not avoiding in giving a responce to you. Maybe I just didnt express it clearly enough. I agree with you that Andre Miller isn't our franchise player. And Melo is our franchise player. That being said right now in Melos career he isn't close to being able to carry this team. He's going to need a few more seasons under him. Thats why IMO guys like Miller/Camby are essential to this teams success right now. I would like to see the Nuggets work on Melos jump shot. Once Melo has a consistent jump shot he will be able to lead our team in a Tracy McGrady style night in and night out.

By the way I disagree when you say that Miller is our big 3 by default. If Miller was playing poorly he wouldnt be in that group. Have injuries, and an iffy roster been apart of that. Sure it has, but Miller still has to go out there and get the job done. And Miller certainly has been great for the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Arenas is a talented player, and I wont argue against Miller being underrated. Thats not what my argument is. Building a basketball team is like building a puzzle. you have to get all the pieces to fit together perfectly. Sometimes you can take a good player like Andre Miller, and move him, for better pieces. Like my example above, Mike Bibby. Bibby could be available at some point this year


I don't think Bibby carries much more value than Miller. Miller is a good two way player. Bibby on the other hand is horrendous on defense. Also I believe Bibby is a few years older than Miller.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> No I'm not avoiding in giving a responce to you.
> Sure it has, but Miller still has to go out there and get the job done. And Miller certainly has been great for the Nuggets.


well avoiding or not, you gave a honest answer this post. And to be fair I'll say Miller has indeed played well for the Nuggets.

now lets go the distance in evaluating the team. Lets say a big name player was on the table. maybe its ray allen, or paul pierce,

but they want Andre Miller back as the major part of the deal,

do you make the trade


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Bibby was born in May of 1978

Miller was born in March of 1976


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Geez, i didn't mean to start a great Andre Miller debate. Listen I was probably a little hard on him but I still don't think he's the right player for this athletic team, we need a runner. And Miller looks for his own shot too much. We need a guy who wants to run in the open court and runs pick and rolls in the half court, miller does neither. I like Miller but he's not our guy.

With that being said, I'd much rather give up Boykins who is a REAL chucker and gets abused on defense every time. As of right now I want him as the 3rd string PG, not Watson.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> well avoiding or not, you gave a honest answer this post. And to be fair I'll say Miller has indeed played well for the Nuggets.
> 
> now lets go the distance in evaluating the team. Lets say a big name player was on the table. maybe its ray allen, or paul pierce,
> 
> ...


To answer your question. Yes I would trade Miller for Ray Allen.

IMO though Watson/Boykins would be exploited on the defensive end because they are so small. We would probably have to play a lot of zone. It wouldnt be a good defensive situation for the Nuggets. Something we need to keep in mind. We would need to find another PG with size.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Bibby was born in May of 1978
> 
> Miller was born in March of 1976


Are you sure this is right ? I know Miller was drafted a year after Bibby.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> To answer your question. Yes I would trade Miller for Ray Allen.
> 
> IMO though Watson/Boykins would be exploited on the defensive end because they are so small. We would probably have to play a lot of zone. It wouldnt be a good defensive situation for the Nuggets. Something we need to keep in mind. We would need to find another PG with size.


boykins is good a good on the ball defender. he just has well the obvious size issue. Watson is a good defender, maybe an inch shorter than Miller


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Are you sure this is right ? I know Miller was drafted a year after Bibby.


yep i looked it up a long time ago, when i thought the kings might actually trade bibby.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> boykins is good a good on the ball defender. he just has well the obvious size issue. Watson is a good defender, maybe an inch shorter than Miller


For as much as Watsons defense is built up I haven't been really that impressed. Watson may only be an inch shorter than Miller. However Miller is much stronger than Watson. With Boykins/Watson as our PG's we would be exploited on defense by teams who have much bigger PGs.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> For as much as Watsons defense is built up I haven't been really that impressed. Watson may only be an inch shorter than Miller. However Miller is much stronger than Watson. With Boykins/Watson as our PG's we would be exploited on defense by teams who have much bigger PGs.


watson has had limited play, but I think he could do resonably well on the tony parkers and steve nashes. What team do you think we'd have the big trouble matching up with? that would prevent you from trading Miller and starting watson


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> watson has had limited play, but I think he could do resonably well on the tony parkers and steve nashes. What team do you think we'd have the big trouble matching up with? that would prevent you from trading Miller and starting watson


He may have limited play in games, but he gets tons of playing time against Miller/Boykins in practice. Karl said one of the reasons Watson doesn't get as much PT as Boykins and Miller is because Miller/Boykins have been playing great in practice. Obviously this was until Boykins went down with an injury.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> Geez, i didn't mean to start a great Andre Miller debate. Listen I was probably a little hard on him but I still don't think he's the right player for this athletic team, we need a runner. .


thats what i think as well. however more than likely (unless we are talking about bibby) if we trade Miller we will be getting back a shooting guard. So we are down grading one position to fill a huge hole in another, which i would be for.

however the best option is to trade Watson in a deal


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller is one of the most athletic point guards in the league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Miller is one of the most athletic point guards in the league.


? never said he wasnt, although im not 100 percent sure he can dunk


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> ? never said he wasnt, although im not 100 percent sure he can dunk


You haven't seen Miller dunk ? He has major hops man. Thats why he is such a great off the ball defender. He can get a lot of blocks for a guard.

Also I was responding to nugzhomer not you when I said Miller is one of the most athletic guards in the league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> You haven't seen Miller dunk ? He has major hops man. Thats why he is such a great off the ball defender. He can get a lot of blocks for a guard.
> 
> Also I was responding to nugzhomer not you when I said Miller is one of the most athletic guards in the league.


im pretty sure miller either doesnt dunk or doesnt like to dunk. he has good timing on blocks, ive never seen him sky for blocks.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> im pretty sure miller either doesnt dunk or doesnt like to dunk. he has good timing on blocks, ive never seen him sky for blocks.


When you are only 6'4 man and you can block shots by Duncan/Garnett/Nowitzki it takes hops. All of these guys I have seen Miller block their shots on dunk attempts. There are pictures floating aroundt he I-NET of these plays.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> You haven't seen Miller dunk ? He has major hops man. Thats why he is such a great off the ball defender. He can get a lot of blocks for a guard.
> 
> Also I was responding to nugzhomer not you when I said Miller is one of the most athletic guards in the league.


I didn't say Miller isn't athletic (that i can remember), jus that we need a running PG. Some of the PGs who like to run aren't necessarily the most athletic, like Ridnour or Calderon. Miller can run sometimes but he doesn't do it nearly enough. He just frustrates me too much.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> I didn't say Miller isn't athletic (that i can remember), jus that we need a running PG. Some of the PGs who like to run aren't necessarily the most athletic, like Ridnour or Calderon. Miller can run sometimes but he doesn't do it nearly enough. He just frustrates me too much.


Andre is very fast. Maybe you are fooled in to thinking he is not with his deceptive jerky moves. However he can blow by pretty much any PG trying to defend him going to the lane. Also Miller has been a very efficient scorer. He is second only behind Camby. Miller averages 5 rebounds a game. Miller averages 8.3 assists a game, and Millers assists are rising. Plus the fact Miller averages 14 points a game on efficient scoring is essential to this Nuggets team when nobody can shoot the ball with any consistency. IMO you are really underrating Millers ability and capabilities.


----------

